# 2006 Tacoma



## toyotaplow

I am looking to replace my old truck and I found a 2006 Tacoma that really caught me eye. All of my Toyota experience is with '93 and older. Just wondering if anyone has any pros or cons with that year. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## matts27

Haven't had a problem yet with my 06, TRD with V6 and locker. Many options for lifts and such now, some had clutch chatter issues but by now I would think that used truck would be okay. How many miles, what options (V6-4cyl, manual,auto,4x4,etc.)?

Matt


----------



## toyotaplow

This is the autotrader link for it. Looking at other Tacomas that same year the price seems to good to be true.

http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Toyota/Tacoma/WOODLAWN/Ontario/19_4972984_/?ms=trucks_vans


----------



## vtzdriver

No complaints with mine.

I do have to recharge the a/c once or twice a year. Dealership couldn't detect the leak, so I'm on my own. Usually, one can will recharge it.

Mine is set up with a 6'8" Homesteader. Now that I have an aftermarket motor on it, it works well.


----------



## mercer_me

I think it would be a good truck for you. A 7.5' Snow Dogg MD would be a good plow choice.


----------



## jasonv

The 2nd gen Tacomas (2005+) are 74 inches wide, so make sure that your plow is more than this when fully angled. That means that you need a minimum 84" plow. I subscribe to the camp that says the blade should be as narrow as will fit on the vehicle in order to make it easier to cut through deep snow.

I just finished installing an Arctic SD 84" on my 2011 4-cyl. Seems to have no problem holding the weight, which I guess to be about 475 pounds altogether, given that its a hybrid kit.


----------

